
Installing Java 8 on Ubuntu 15.04 - syscoding
http://syscoding.com/tutorials/15/installing-java-8-on-ubuntu-1504/
======
chatman
This is the greatest article ever written, by the great human ever born, in
the greatest planet in the solar system, which is the greatest solar system in
the entire universe!

